# Critical Stage of Potty Training



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have been potty training my almost 6-month old puppy and he has been doing a lot better. Rarely any accidents most of the time (unless he's overly excited). I do have a few questions that I urgently need help with:

1. I keep him within a gated area with pee pee pads in it. It is now down to 1 pee pee pad. how do i know when its ok to remove the last one? And will he really hold it for that long if there's no pad?

2. He does pee on the pee pee pad, but he also chews it or flips it. How to improve this?

3. It seems like he knows not to pee pee in the house better than not to poo poo. Is there a way to train them to hold their poop till I come home? He used to poop 2X a day after he had his meals but now he has sooo much poop since I changed to grain-free diet, sometimes 5-6 a day. I am about to change it to another premium brand if the food is the issue.

Thank you for your help!!


----------

